# Gaming PC für BF1 machbar?



## Bene21a (17. Juli 2017)

*Gaming PC für BF1 machbar?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet, da ich nun zum Start meiner Semesterferien mir gerne etwas gönnen möchte. Zuerst hatte ich an eine PS 4 Pro gedacht mit einem Lenkrad und ein paar Renngames + BF1. Problem ist nur, in meinem Kopf sind Shooter irgendwie am PC geiler und nun kommt der Witz, meine CPU hat sich glaube ich verabschiedet, da ich nun sobald ich den PC starte eine CPU-Auslastung von 100% habe mal ist es das AntiVirus Programm, mal Skype das 80% CPU braucht... (falls einer weiß wie man das beheben kann gerne pn schreiben!

Nunja und da mein PC glaube ich BF1 sowieso nicht mehr schafft wollte ich mir nen neuen Monitor + PC  gönnen. Jedoch komme ich von dem Gedanken nicht weg chillig aufm Sofa ein paar Runden zu zocken.

Nun meine eigentliche Frage, wie günstig kriegen wir einen neuen PC hin sodass er trotzdem noch ordentlich was taugt und BF1 flüssig spielen kann?

Mein alter Rechner hat folgendes verbaut:
- 2x 4GB Ram Kingston 
- Palit Geforce GTX 760
- Intel i5 -2400 3,1 GHz
- Pure Power be Quiet L8 500W
- ASRock Mainboard H67M
- ARC 100 SSD 450GB
- und irgendeine Random HDD mit nochmal 500GB. 

Leider passiert dies natürlich zu einem ungünstigen Zeitraum da die GPUs alle durchs Mining 50-100€ teurer geworden sind das ist mir klar. Nur lange warten möchte ich leider nicht da ich mich sehr auf BF1 in den Semesterferien gefreut habe !

Also was meint ihr was müsste man haben um wirklich BF1 ordentlich zocken zu können? (ansonsten spiele ich nur CS GO& LoL also wird BF1 mit Abstand am anspruchsvollsten sein). Ich bin jedoch trotzdem jemand der eher 50€ mehr ausgibt als dann hier 50€ zu sparen und in 6 Monaten das Teil auszutauschen.

Achja und eigentlich wollte ich vorher noch einen neuen Bildschirm holen sowas hier oder so ähnlich. Nur das wird wohl alles nicht machbar, da ich zuviel möchte, daher die Frage, macht es einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem verlinkten Bildschirm und einem älteren FHD fähigen Samsung mit 60Mhz? (habe gerade so das Beispiel im Kopf das ich dann nen geilen PC hab wie nen 300PS Motor und das in einem alten Golf aus 1990 oder so?!).

Ist schon wieder viel zu viel Text geworden. Ich bin um auf eure Ratschläge gespannt!

beste Grüße

Bene


----------



## svd (17. Juli 2017)

Also, ich würde erstmal probieren, Windows zu plätten und komplett neu aufzuspielen. Das reicht evtl aus, um den PC wieder normal laufen zu lassen.

Falls BF1 dann echt das Anspruchvollste werden wird was der PC stemmen müsste, würde ich höchstens eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen, etwa in der Leistungsklasse einer GTX1060 (6GB).
Da die Preise für neue Grafikkarten echt übel sind, wäre eine gebrauchte GTX980 (4GB) eine Alternative, die oft für unter 250€ zu haben, im Schnitt genauso schnell, aber stromhungriger ist.


----------



## Bene21a (17. Juli 2017)

Das ist eine gute Idee,  das werde ich einmal testen. 
Jedoch bezweifle ich stark, das ich danach BF1 flüssig spielen kann oder? Ich meine mit 8 GB Ram und der GPU+ veralteten 2,4Mhz CPU komme ich den Anforderungen von BF1 ja nicht gerade nahe. Ich weiß nicht ob ich eine gebrauchte GTX980 kaufen sollte oder dann nicht doch direkt 100€ mehr und eine überteuerte GTX1060 mit 6GB.

Offtopic:  mir ist gerade etwas komisches aufgefallen. Ich habe 2x 4GB Ram verbaut nur installiert sind nur 4GB -> da ist doch etwas schief gelaufen damals beim einbau oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (17. Juli 2017)

Also, wenn der Ram einen groben Fehler hätte, würde der PC schon beim Booten piepseln. Vlt ist der nicht richtig im Sockel. Sitz überprüfen. 

Es stimmt schon, dass BF1 mehr Prozessorkerne lieber hätte. Aber auch mit dem alten i5-2400 lässt sich noch ordentlich spielen. Einen Versuch kannst du ja immer machen, da du ja fix vorhast, das Spiel zu kaufen.
Falls es unterirdisch läuft, auch mit der neuen Grafikkarte, kannst du noch immer einen neuen Unterbau holen.

Und ja, natürlich kannst du eine GTX1060 holen, wenn du das bessere Gefühl hast. Alternate hat ja zB die "Gainward Phoenix" mit 6GB VRAM im Sortiment, die ist sicher eine ordentliche Karte zu einem akzeptablen Preis von 309€ und "Rocket League" gibt's auch dazu. Naja, immerhin.
Der 30€ Aufpreis für  die übertaktete "Golden Sample" muss aber nicht sein, denke ich.

Also, meine Reihenfolge zum Aufrüsten wäre:


Die RAM-Geschichte regeln
Betriebssystem, Treiber etc. frisch installieren
Battlefield 1 kaufen und testen
GTX760 durch GTX1060 ersetzen


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2017)

Also, Dein PC könnte grad so reichen - kennnst du einen, der BF1 hat? Dann könntest du mit seinem Account ja mal Probespielen, also auf Deinem PC per Origin sich mit seinen Daten einloggen, BF1 installieren und testen. Oder: melde dich für einen Monat bei Origin Access an, das kostet glaub ich 3,99€. Dann kannst du BF1 kostenlos testen und hast noch ne Menge Games von EA komplett gratis als Vollversion, zB alle Mass Effect Teile bis auf den neuesten, alle vorigen Battlefields, Titanfall und mehr. Und: BF1 kommt da auch schon bald dazu, vlt sogar schon so bald, dass du theoretisch auch das Access-Abo direkt für ein Jahr abschließen könntest (25€) 


Ne bessere Graka wäre aber gut. Und bei der CPU: grad im Multiplayer wäre da eine CPU mit 8 "Threads" besser, also ein Core i7. Aber probieren kannst du es mal, es ist auf jeden Fall durchaus möglich mit Deiner CPU. 

Wegen RAM: hast du vielleicht nur eine 32-Bit-Version von Windows?

Monitor: ehrlich gesagt sind 144Hz zwar nett - aber wenn der PC dann eh nur 40 FPS schafft, bringt das kaum was. Da würde ich eher mehr Geld in die Grafikkarte stecken und den Monitorneukauf verschieben. Millionen "Gamer" haben immer noch ganz normale Full-HD-Monitore mit 60Hz, und das ist nur auf SEHR hohem spielerischen Niveau ein Nachteil. Man sieht halt bei 144Hz theoretisch im ALLERbesten Fall ein Bild 10ms früher als mit 60Hz, d.h. das ist so wie ein Ping-Unterschied von 10. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Bene21a (17. Juli 2017)

@svd: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede bei den ganzen GTX 1060 Versionen? Also klar die 3GB und 6GB wobei ich schon auf die 6GB gehen sollte? Aber dann gibt es die von Palit von MSI usw. wo besteht da genau der Unterschied? Da die ja auch alle unterschiedliche Preise haben blicke ich da nicht so ganz durch.

Das mit dem Ram und dem neuen Windows draufspielen werde ich in der Tat heute bzw morgen einmal direkt austesten.  
@Herbboy: Nein ich habe eine 64Bit Version. Finde das mit dem Ram auch ziemlich komisch, installieren muss man danach doch nichts mehr wenn man den einmal eingesteckt hat oder?  Okay das mit dem Monitor ist interessant habe gedacht wenn ich mir eine neue GPU + CPU +Mainboard + Ram kaufen würde sollte ich mir dann auch nen neuen Monitor holen sonst würde sich das nicht "Lohnen". Dann kann man den ja getrost später kaufen. So einer kostet ja schließlich schonmal 200-300€.
Leider habe ich keinen Freund der BF1 hat wo ich es einmal testen könnte. Aber das mit dem Origin Access Pass wäre eine Möglichkeit wenn man dort BF1 testen kann (ansonsten kaufe ich es mir - habe ich ja sowieso vor). 
Ich habe in einem Test von GameStar gelesen das BF1 CPUlastiger ist als GPUlastig - heißt man käme dort mit einer schlechteren GPU eher zurecht als mit einer schlechten CPU so habe ich es zumindest dem Test entnommen.

Muss ich jetzt mal schauen was aus meinem Ram und CPU wird, wenn ich mich jedoch dazu entschließen würde nen neuen Rechner zu holen, was könnte man denn dann noch von meinem alten gut verwerten? Hab da an die SSD+HDD+Netzteil gedacht? Und dann neue Ram(16GB - 130€) + Mainboard (? - 120€) + GPU (GTX1060 ~320€) + CPU (i5 ~220€) oder wäre das schon zu viel / nicht lohnenswert? kommt man halt schnell auf seine 800€ jedoch hätte ich schon gerne jetzt einen Rechner der dann abgeht (meiner spackt mittlerweile bei allem rum...)

Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Bene21a schrieb:


> @svd: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede bei den ganzen GTX 1060 Versionen? Also klar die 3GB und 6GB wobei ich schon auf die 6GB gehen sollte? Aber dann gibt es die von Palit von MSI usw. wo besteht da genau der Unterschied? Da die ja auch alle unterschiedliche Preise haben blicke ich da nicht so ganz durch.


 manche haben einen höheren Takt als andere, da muss man aber aufpassen, dass man es nicht übertreibt. Wegen 5% mehr Takt kann man ruhig 15-20€ drauflegen, aber 30-40€ oder mehr wäre zu viel. Ansonsten gibt es nur Unterschiede bei den Kühlern, wo manche Modelle halt SEHR leise sind, aber auch die "nicht so guten" sind ziemlich leise. Und manche Hersteller haben vlt auch ne längere Garantie. Wirklich falsch machen kannst du aber nix, außer du kaufst eine, die 30cm lang ist, obwohl in Dein Gehäuse nur welche bis 28cm passen 




> @Herbboy: Nein ich habe eine 64Bit Version. Finde das mit dem Ram auch ziemlich komisch, installieren muss man danach doch nichts mehr wenn man den einmal eingesteckt hat oder?


 womit hast du das denn geprüft, also mit welchem Tool? Schau mal in die Boardbeschreibung: manche Boards wollen, dass man zB den Slot A1 und B1 belegt, andere A1 und A2. Bei manchen muss ein Slot Abstand sein, wenn man zwei Riegel nutzt, bei anderen müssen die Riegel nebeneinander stecken. Check das mal. Und immer PC vom Strom und dich erden, wenn du im PC was machst. Ach ja: die kleinen Hebel am Slot müssen auf sein, und das RAM musst du so feste reindrücken, dass die Hebelchen von alleine zugehen - vlt steckt der RAM nämlich auch nur nicht richtig ist. Da muss man oft echt sehr stark drücken - keine Sorge dabei. 




> Ich habe in einem Test von GameStar gelesen das BF1 CPUlastiger ist als GPUlastig - heißt man käme dort mit einer schlechteren GPU eher zurecht als mit einer schlechten CPU so habe ich es zumindest dem Test entnommen.


 für beides brauchst du halt ein Minimum. BF1 läuft ja auf Spielekonsolen problemlos, die an sich schwächer als Dein PC sind - aber zum einen ist das Betriebsystem der Konsolen ja NUR für Gaming da, die Spiele sind auf GENAU deren Hardware optimiert, und zum anderen haben die Konsolen nun mal CPUs mit mehr Kernen, obwohl die Leistung im Schnitt an sich nicht so dolle ist. Aber das Mehr an Kernen wäre bei BF1 eben ein Vorteil. 

Bei Deinem PC ist halt das dumme, dass CPU und Grafikkarte beide ggf. nicht mehr ganz reichen, so dass du beides neu brauchst, wenn du wirklich ohne Sorgen BF1 im Multiplayer spielen willst.



> Muss ich jetzt mal schauen was aus meinem Ram und CPU wird, wenn ich mich jedoch dazu entschließen würde nen neuen Rechner zu holen, was könnte man denn dann noch von meinem alten gut verwerten? Hab da an die SSD+HDD+Netzteil gedacht? Und dann neue Ram(16GB - 130€) + Mainboard (? - 120€) + GPU (GTX1060 ~320€) + CPU (i5 ~220€) oder wäre das schon zu viel / nicht lohnenswert?


 "lohnenswert" ist immer relativ. Wenn die CPU nicht mehr reicht, dann reicht sie halt nicht - dann lohnt sich eine CPU, die das packt   Aber bloß keinen neuen Core i5, denn da hast du das gleiche Problem, dass der nur 4 Kerne / Threads hat. Wenn, dann ein i7, aber die sind dann deutlich teurer. Empfehlenswert wäre daher ein AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (210€ ), der hat 6 Kerne und acht "Threads", ist halt ein wenig schwächer IM DURCHSCHNITT als ein Core i7. Aber vor allem bei Games, die mit mehr als 4 Kernen was anfangen können, wäre der Ryzen halt besser als ein Core i5.

Dazu dann ein Board mit B350-Chipsatz (80€ ) und ruhig, wenn es zu knapp mit dem Geld wird, erst mal nur 1x8GB RAM. Ich wüsste nicht, welches Game unbedingt mehr als 8GB verlangt. Und dann noch ne GTX 1060.


Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Netzteil => kannst du natürlich übernehmen


----------



## Bene21a (18. Juli 2017)

So da bin ich mal wieder.  Zum Windows neu draufspielen schaffe ich es heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, jedoch habe ich mir das mit dem Ram noch einmal angeschaut und in der Tat war einer nicht genau drin. Das Problem was ich nun habe, mir wird nun angezeigt ich hätte 8 GB installierten physischen Ram Speicher und 16 GB gesamt virtueller Speicher - woher kommt das? Geguckt habe ich mit dem Programm CPU Z und das sagt mir wie auch die Beschreibung des Rams das ich 8GB (DDR3 1600MHz) im Dual habe.

Das AMD mittlerweile mit den neuen Ryzen Modellen ein besseres P/L Verhältnis zeigt habe ich auch schon mitbekommen, was ich sehr interessant finde da ich mir sonst nie über AMD Gedanken gemacht hätte und direkt einen i5/i7 genommen hätte. Hat der i7 denn überhaupt mehr Power als ein Ryzen? 

Eines verstehe ich noch nicht ganz, undzwar die Unterschiede bei den ganzen Mainboards. Gut manche haben einen besseren Sounchip verbaut und mehr/weniger Plätze für Ram. Aber wo gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede zwischen z.B. dem B350 und dem Z170 von Asus?

Tatsächlich tendiere ich immer mehr und mehr dahin, dass ich mir neuen Ram +Prozessor und ggfs. Mainboard zulege und dann schaue wie es aussieht ob ich ggfs. noch meine GTX 760 verkaufe und eine 1060GB kaufe (mittlerweile sinken die Preise ja wieder leicht).


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

virtuell ist eine Art "Trick", bei der ein Teil der Daten auf der Festplatte geparkt wird, damit mehr "echter" Speicher für wichtigere Dinge da ist. Das heißt aber nicht, dass du 16GB RAM hast, sondern eben 8GB RAM plus 8GB auf der Festplatte RESERVIERTEN Platz, falls es zu einer Situation kommt, in der die Funktion genutzt werden könnte.


Wegen der CPU: es hängt SEHR von der Anwendung bzw. dem Spiel ab, aber ein core i7-7700 ist ca 5-10% schneller als ein Ryzen 5 1600 / 1600X, kostet dafür aber auch deutlich mehr. Daher hat AMD aktuell das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Nen i7 nimmt man halt, wenn einem der Mehrpreis nix ausmacht. 


Zu den Boards: das B350 ist für AMD Ryzen-CPUs mit Sockel AM4, das Z170 ist für Intel-Sockel 1151-CPUs wie den Core i5-7500 oder Core i7-7700. Die haben völlig andere Sockel, da passen also nur die CPUs rein, die den gleichen Sockel haben. B350 ist der "Mitteklasse"-Chipsatz für AMD AM4. Wenn man "krass" übertakten will, würde man X370 nehmen. Bei Intel ist der Z170 oder auch Z270 ab der "Mittelklasse" dabei UND für Übertakten zwingend nötig, dazu noch ein Core i5/i7 mit einem "K" am Ende der Modellnummer. Wenn man nicht übertaktet, kann man für Intel auch H270 als Chipsatz nehmen und ne CPU ohne "K".

Ansonsten hast du aber auch beim gleichen Chipsatz halt verschiedene Ausstattungsstufen. Manche haben mehr zB USB-Anschlüsse oder Lüfteranschlüsse, oder es ist SLI möglich, und teure Übertakterboards haben ausgeklügeltere BIOS-Optionen sowie oft auch etwas bessere Bauteile, so dass nochmal 2-3% mehr Takt drin sind.


----------



## Bene21a (18. Juli 2017)

Super also gibt es extra unterschiedliche Boards zu unterschiedlichen Prozessoren, klingt einleuchtend. Mir ist klar das man Nvidia Grafikkarten auch zu AMD Prozessoren nehmen kann aber gibt es einen Vorteil das es sich vlt lohnt falls ich einen Ryzen nehme, dass ich mir dann auch eine AMD Grafikkarte hole? Müsste dann wohl sowieso ein neues Mainboard holen falls ich mich für einen Ryzen entscheide da bei meinemASRock dann wohl kein AMD draufpasst.

Das mit dem übertakten an sich kenne ich vom hören aber weiß nicht so ganz wie das abläuft im endeffekt holt man einfach mehr aus seiner CPU raus als sie eigtl leistet oder? Ist das nicht auf Dauer gesehen schädlich für die CPU? Ich habe nämlich noch nie übertaktet und weiß nicht so richtig ob ich das möchte oder nicht. Da müsste man dann ja gucken wg. Mainboard und bei den Intel CPU mit "K" und AMD mit "X" wobei mir aufgefallen ist das diese nicht nur übertakten können sondern auch generell mehr Leistung bieten.

PS: Hab gerade mir mal die Benchmarks angeguckt und bin positiv von dem Ryzen 5 1600 / X überzeugt. Welchen Ram kann man denn dafür benutzen? Bei diesem hier z.B. steht nur das er für Intel geeignet ist? Wollte mir nämlich mal so ein BeispielPC zusammenstellen damit ich so gucken kann wie viel da auf mich zu kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Bene21a schrieb:


> Super also gibt es extra unterschiedliche Boards zu unterschiedlichen Prozessoren, klingt einleuchtend. Mir ist klar das man Nvidia Grafikkarten auch zu AMD Prozessoren nehmen kann aber gibt es einen Vorteil das es sich vlt lohnt falls ich einen Ryzen nehme, dass ich mir dann auch eine AMD Grafikkarte hole?


 nein, es gibt nur manche Fälle, in denen eine zB Grafikkarte von MSI mit einem passenden MSI-Mainboard kleine Vorteile haben SOLL. 

Ne AMD-Grafikkarte hätte nur den Vorteil, dass du da Monitore mit AMD-Freesync deutlich günstiger bekommst als wenn du für eine Nvidia-Karte einen Monitor mit der Nvdia-Sync-Variante G-Sync suchst.


Müsste dann wohl sowieso ein neues Mainboard holen falls ich mich für einen Ryzen entscheide da bei meinemASRock dann wohl kein AMD draufpasst.[/QUOTE] ja, da passt aber auch kein neuer Intel drauf. Bei Dir würde nur ein alter Core i7 für den Sockel 1155 passen, zb Core i7-2600  oder Core i7-3770.  



> Das mit dem übertakten an sich kenne ich vom hören aber weiß nicht so ganz wie das abläuft im endeffekt holt man einfach mehr aus seiner CPU raus als sie eigtl leistet oder? Ist das nicht auf Dauer gesehen schädlich für die CPU?


 Theoretisch kann sich die Lebenszeit verkürzen, dann hält sie halt nicht 30, sondern nur 20 Jahre     Ansonsten besteht halt die Gefahr, dass die CPU sofort nen Defekt bekommt, wenn man zu viel Takt einstellt und der PC nicht schnell genug runterfährt - normalerweise tut er das, wenn er merkt, das was nicht stimmt. Und man braucht halt einen guten Kühler zum Übertakten, so ab 30€ aufwärts.

Und nur bei Intel ist es fürs Übertakten wichtig, welche CPU man hat. Da braucht man ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz UND eine K-CPU. Bei den AMD Ryzen kannst du aber einen Ryzen 5 1600, also ohne X, auch übertakten und als Board reicht ein B350-Board für c.a. 80€ aus.



> PS: Hab gerade mir mal die Benchmarks angeguckt und bin positiv von dem Ryzen 5 1600 / X überzeugt. Welchen Ram kann man denn dafür benutzen? Bei diesem hier z.B. steht nur das er für Intel geeignet ist? Wollte mir nämlich mal so ein BeispielPC zusammenstellen damit ich so gucken kann wie viel da auf mich zu kommt.


 bei Ryzen kann es mit RAM, das mehr als 2400-2666 MHz hat, Probleme geben, so dass es dann halt nicht mit dem vollen Speed läuft. Probieren kann man aber 3000er-RAM trotzdem. vlt. läuft es später halt nur mit 2400MHz, was aber auch kaum was ausmacht. 

Zudem ist "Dual Rank" für Ryzen besser - das hier zB wäre passend https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013VODW5G?  dummerweise sind 16B dual rank und mit 2666Mhz oder schneller grad sehr teuer, das bei Amazon ist sogar extrem günstig. Finde ansonsten nix unter 145€.


----------



## Bene21a (18. Juli 2017)

Okay das mit dem Monitor wäre schon sehr interessant, da ich ja vor habe mir dann im Laufe dieses Jahres einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Problem ist halt echt nur das die Radeon Grafikkarten deutlich öfter ausverkauft sind als die von Nvidia... Nach welcher müsste ich denn tendenziell Ausschau halten um genauso viel Leistung ca. wie die GTX1060 6GB Version zu haben?

Beim Ram wäre doch 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit noch besser oder?
Ich hab mal so ein wenig konfiguriert und kam jetzt für einen neuen PC schon auf 1000€ :/ Und das mit Selbstaufbau, was ich echt nocht nie gemacht habe, aber es sagen ja immer alle das es eigentlich sehr einfach ist wobei ich da ein wenig muffen vor habe das ich mir da ein Teil kaputt mache oder so.

PS: das wäre hier mein aktueller Warenkorb.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2017)

Das AMDsche Pendant zur GTX1060 (6GB) wäre die RX580.

Also, 1000€ ist schon mal eine Ansage. Für quasi ein Spiel (Battlefield)? 

Ich würde trotzdem nochmal versuchen, Windows in den Griff zu bekommen. Dauert ja bloß einen Nachmittag. Dann Battlefield-1 kaufen, auf die SSD (!) installieren und testen.
Mit der GTX760 könnte das noch erstaunlich gut klappen. Falls dir die Performance erstmal langt (immerhin spielen genug Leute auf Konsole und stören sich nicht an 60fps), 
könntest du dir so die zwei Wochen Zeit bis zur Enthüllung von RX-Vega, AMDs überfälliger Grafikkarten-Generation, vertreiben, evtl sogar erste Benchmarks und vor allem Preise abwarten.

Davon kannst du ja abhängig machen, welche Grafikkarte/Monitor und restliche Komponenten du dir holst.


----------



## Bene21a (22. Juli 2017)

So, sorry erst einmal für die späte Rückmeldung musste jedoch erst den Rechner platt machen und habe mir nun BF1 schon einmal gekauft. Die CPU habe ich trotz Windows neu draufspielen nicht wieder zugange bekommen. Zusätzlich dazu schmiert mein Rechner schon während der Kampagne ab (und die Grafik war nicht gerade toll - mein PC war währenddessen ungefähr so laut wie ein Bagger ). Leider habe ich das Baggergeräusch nun immer auch wenn keine Anwendung aktiv ist...

Also das hört sich leider bei mir alles nicht gut an... Daher werde ich mir nun was ich mir auch schon gedacht habe ein komplett neuen Rechner zulegen. Eventuell möchte ich das Netzteil bzw meine SSD+HDD behalten da dort denke ich der Unterschied vor 4 Jahren zu heute nicht so groß ist wie bei GPU + CPU und Ram muss ich sowieso wechseln da nur 2x 4GB DDR3.

Ich habe mich zusätzlich schon einmal etwas eingelesen und habe herausgefunden, dadurch das ich nicht übertakte das ich mir den Ryzen 5 1600X holen sollte, richtig? Ich meine Ryzen da mehr Kerne + Threads + besseres P/L weil kein i7 mit Budgetproblemen in Frage kommt. 
Wären wir bei der GPU, hier würde ich glaube ich gerne eine RX580 nehmen, wie Herbboy schon sagte ist es im Hinblick darauf, dass ich mir später irgendwann einen neuen Monitor hole geiler da ich keinen Monitor für 400€ mit G-Sync mir leisten kann und FreeSync deutlich günstiger ist. Problem hier nur die Verfügbarkeit + manche RX580 kosten einfach 400€.
Mainboard hab ich an das Asus B350 Plus gedacht, was ihr mir ja auch schon empfohlen habt. Fehlt noch der Ram (2x 8GB) hier weiß ich nicht welche Taktfrequenz ich nehmen sollte? Ist der Unterschied zwischen 2400//2666//3000//3200 groß? Bei Mindfactory kosten die ja ob 2400 oder 3200 irgendwie alle gleich viel (vlt 10€ teurer).
Gehäuse bin ich auch noch überfragt welches dort gut ist. Und zusätzlich frage ich mich noch ob ich mein Netzteil weiter benutzen sollte/kann oder lieber ein neues zulegen? Und die Frage ob ich selber das Komplettsystem zusammen bauen soll oder es zsm bauen sollte. Ich meine die Zeit hätte ich wohl nur ich habe leider echt keine Ahnung davon, aber es soll ja nicht so schwer sein? Bin nur auch mit den Treibern und Bios Update usw unschlüssig?

Hat jemand von euch eventuell mal eine gute Zusammenstellung für mich und einen Rat bzgl. Zusammenbau oder bauen lassen? Habe auch mal bei dubaro.de vorbeigeschaut da kann man sich wie bei mifcom auch die rechner selber konfigurieren, nur das bei dubaro der Preis echt ganz gut ist?(leider die Auswahl nicht so riesig wie bei mifcom). Oder halt bei Mindfactory alle Teile kaufen / zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## Bene21a (24. Juli 2017)

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Du kannst auch den Ryzen 5 1600 nehmen. Übertaktbar sind ALLE Ryzen, nicht nur die mit "X". Der 1600X ist halt etwas schneller als der 1600, da er mehr Takt hat.

Beim RAM: wenn es beim Preis nix ausmacht, nimm einfach 3200er. Falls das Board den Takt nicht schafft, wäre es auch nicht schlimm, dann läuft der RAM halt mit zB 2400. Über 2666 kann es halt bei Ryzen mal Probleme geben, wobei viele Boardhersteller durch Updates das ganze in den Griff bekommen.

Gehäuse gibt es viele. Da spielt auch der Geschmack eine Rolle. Netzteil kannst du behalten. 

Bei der Grafikkarte hast du halt das Problem des aktuellen Hoch-Preises...  da kannst du nichts dran machen.


Und Zusammenbau: für 100€ macht das mindfactory, aber schau Dir mal Tutorial-Videos im Netz an und bau doch vlt. testweise mal Teile aus Deinem PC aus oder schau zumindest mal genau hin, was wo liegt und wie es aussieht, damit du abschätzen kannst, ob Du nen PC selber zusammenbauen kannst,


----------



## Bene21a (26. Juli 2017)

Ja genau das hattest du ja schon gesagt. Aber ich hab gedacht dadurch das ich nicht übertakte ist der höhere Grundtakt beim 1600X für ca. 45€ Aufpreis es wert. Oder meinste nicht? (Auch im Hinblick auf zukünftige Games).

Der Preis beim RAM bei 3200 oder 2400 macht bei Mindfactory nicht viel aus vlt. 5-10€. Ich habe noch einen günstigen Shop gefunden wo man sich AMD Gaming PC's auch ziemlich günstig konfigurieren kann (dubaro.de). Hier weiß ich jedoch nicht welchen RAM ich dort nehmen sollte. Da geht es nur von 2400 bis 2666Mhz (und Noname und Marken RAM). Aber Nachteil ist halt das ich ein Netzteil nehmen müsste bei dem PC, wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob ich in ein neues investieren sollte oder nicht. 
Ich habe hier mal eine kleine Konfiguration bei dubaro.de vorgeschlagen. Wäre diese zu empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber bei Mindfactory mir eine zusammenstellen? (ich würde dort dann das zusammenbauen dazu buchen).
Bei Mindfactory könnte ich halt wirklich exakt den PC mir so zusammenstellen wie ich es möchte bzw. wie du es mir empfehlen würdest. (könntest du da mal eine Beispielkonfiguration bei Mindfactory machen? Bin mir bei den Netzteilen/RAM und besonders bei der GPU bei der RX580 noch unsicher ob die Palit für 320€ oder die MSI für 380€).

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn du genug Geld hast, würde ich den 1600X nehmen. Und beim RAM gibt es an sich keine Unterschiede bei den Herstellern. Grad bei einem Fertig-PC muss der RAM ja garantiert laufen, und wenn der nicht schon früh defekt ist, läuft der auch etliche Jahre. 

Sag noch mal, was du in der Summe denn ausgeben kannst.


----------



## xCJay (27. Juli 2017)

Naja also die Zusammenstellung da bei dem Fertig PC Shop ist net so dolle. Netzteil viel zu groß. Graka ist die Powercolor immer reicht laut und heiß, RAM halt besser 2666Mhz DR, wobei der auf dem beschissenen Board da gar net laufen würde und der Preis ist jetzt auch nicht überragend. Das kann man besser und günstiger bekommen.


----------



## Bene21a (27. Juli 2017)

Also in der Summe wollte ich so zwischen 900 - 1100€ ausgeben inkl. Montage. Aber kommt halt drauf an wie sehr sich der Mehrpreis bemerkbar macht, also wenn wir jetzt bei 950€ nen super PC hinbekommen wo man den Unterschied zu 1100€ nicht wirklich merkt würde ich dann zu den 950€ PC tendieren aber wenn der PC für 1100€ deutlich besser ist natürlich zu dem, da er auch ein bisschen was halten soll. Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Wäre cool wenn man vielleicht zwei Aufstellungen hinbekommt einmal für 950-1000€ und einmal Budgetausnutzung komplett mit 1100€.

@xCJay ist die RX580 RedDevil nicht so gut oder wieso sagst du das die viel zu laut und heiß wird? Das Netzteil sowie RAM/Mainboard kann man da ja konfigurieren. Aber wenn das wirklich so schlecht ist lasse ich davon lieber die Finger.


----------



## xCJay (27. Juli 2017)

Alle Modelle die bei der Grafikkarte dort angeboten werden sind irgendwelche Billigmodelle. 
Beim Mainboard kann man auch keine guten Modelle wie das Asus X370 Pro oder B350 Plus nehmen. 
RAM auch keinen Dual Ranked RAM (weiß man nicht was für welcher das ist)

Ich würde es so machen:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Asus B350 Plus
16Gb DDR4 2666Mhz DR RAM
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco mit AM4 Kit
nVidia GTX1060 6Gb (Palit JetStream z.b.)
Samsung EVO 250Gb SSD + Seagate Baracuda 1Tb HDD
beQuite Pure Power 10 400W
Gehäuse nach optischer Präferenz

So kommt man auf ca. 1100€ 
Sparen kann man indem man nur den 1600 nimmt und dann auch den Kühler weglässt und den Boxed Kühler nimmt und bei der SSD nur eine 120Gb.


----------



## Bene21a (27. Juli 2017)

Wieso den 2666Mhz Ram wenn man für denselben Preis einen 3200Mhz Ram bekommt? SSD+HDD benötige ich nicht da ich noch meine alte SSD reinbauen würde (das würde ich mir in der Tat zutrauen ).


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2017)

Bene21a schrieb:


> Wieso den 2666Mhz Ram wenn man für denselben Preis einen 3200Mhz Ram bekommt? SSD+HDD benötige ich nicht da ich noch meine alte SSD reinbauen würde (das würde ich mir in der Tat zutrauen ).


  bei Ryzen kann es bei mehr als 2666 Probleme geben, aber wenn der nicht teurer ist, würde ich auch 3200 nehmen - im schlimmsten Falle läuft der halt dann mit 2666.


----------



## xCJay (27. Juli 2017)

2666Mhz DR ist schon günstiger als 3000Mhz DR. 3200Mhz SR ist langsamer, als 2666Mhz DR. Und mehr als 2666Mhz läuft auf kaum einen Board, selbst mit neustem AGESA 1.06a


----------



## Bene21a (28. Juli 2017)

Also wenn ich bei Mindfactory nach RAM suche kostet ein DR 2666Mhz 135€ und ein DR 3000Mhz auch 133€. Deswegen würde ich ja lieber den 3000Mhz nehmen z.B. für denselben Preis auch wenn der dann nur mit 2666mhz auf dem Board läuft, denn vlt läuft er irgendwann mit mehr, oder täusche ich mich da? 

@Herbboy, du berätst mich ja nun schon seit Tagen, könntest du mir denn wohl mal eine geeignete Zusammenstellung machen mit dem 1600X 16GB RAM usw? Mein Problem ist einfach das ich nicht weiß welcher Ram, bei Mindfactory gibt es viele mit 3000mhz kosten alle bis auf 2-3€ gleich viel und da bin ich überfragt. Selbes gilt für eine geeignete GPU, hier weiß ich leider auch nicht welche leiser ist / besseren Lüfter hat usw. (ich favorisiere hier eine RX580  ggü. GTX1060 wg. des FreeSync was du ja auch schon angesprochen hattest - ist nur schwerer zu bekommen und evtl teurer? -> falls es nicht geht, greife ich wohl zur GTX) Netzteil weiß ich nicht wie viel Watt ich benötige, MB ist klar das habt ihr mir ja schon empfohlen. Also eine Aufstellung einmal für 950€ inkl. Montage und einmal für 1050€/1100€ wäre super und eine kleine Einschätzung ob sich der Aufpreis von 100€ lohnt um dafür ein deutlich besseres System zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal soweit. Das grobe Gerüst steht ja schon nur leider finde ich mich echt mit den ganzen versch. Marken GPUs & RAM nicht zurecht...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2017)

Bene21a schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bei Mindfactory nach RAM suche kostet ein DR 2666Mhz 135€ und ein DR 3000Mhz auch 133€. Deswegen würde ich ja lieber den 3000Mhz nehmen z.B. für denselben Preis auch wenn der dann nur mit 2666mhz auf dem Board läuft, denn vlt läuft er irgendwann mit mehr, oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> @Herbboy, du berätst mich ja nun schon seit Tagen, könntest du mir denn wohl mal eine geeignete Zusammenstellung machen mit dem 1600X 16GB RAM usw? Mein Problem ist einfach das ich nicht weiß welcher Ram, bei Mindfactory gibt es viele mit 3000mhz kosten alle bis auf 2-3€ gleich viel und da bin ich überfragt. Selbes gilt für eine geeignete GPU, hier weiß ich leider auch nicht welche leiser ist / besseren Lüfter hat usw. (ich favorisiere hier eine RX580  ggü. GTX1060 wg. des FreeSync was du ja auch schon angesprochen hattest - ist nur schwerer zu bekommen und evtl teurer? -> falls es nicht geht, greife ich wohl zur GTX) Netzteil weiß ich nicht wie viel Watt ich benötige, MB ist klar das habt ihr mir ja schon empfohlen. Also eine Aufstellung einmal für 950€ inkl. Montage und einmal für 1050€/1100€ wäre super und eine kleine Einschätzung ob sich der Aufpreis von 100€ lohnt um dafür ein deutlich besseres System zu bekommen.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon einmal soweit. Das grobe Gerüst steht ja schon nur leider finde ich mich echt mit den ganzen versch. Marken GPUs & RAM nicht zurecht...


 das was xCjay postete passt sehr gut. Das gibt es sicher alles auch bei Mindfactory. Die 400W reichen auch aus, du kannst aber auch die 500W-Version nehmen, falls du vlt später mal eine deutlich stromfressendere Grafikkarte einbaust.

Beim RAM: das hier zB wäre "Dual Rank", was bei Ryzen schneller sein kann. https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013VODW5G  bei Mindfactory finde ich keines mit 2666MHz unter 150€...    aber wenn du 2400er nimmst, was auch nicht viel langsamer ist, bekommst du das hier für 120€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Crucial-Ballistix-Sport-LT-grau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1011566.html

Gehäuse ist halt dann Geschmacksache - was bevorzugst du da?

PS: bin nun leider weg, vermutlich nur kurz abends noch mal zu Hause


----------



## Bene21a (28. Juli 2017)

Alles klar dann schaue ich mal wie ich teuer die einzelnen Dinge werden und melde mich dann nochmal  

PS: ich habe beim RAM jz an den hier gedacht. Kostet genauso viel wie der den du gepostet hast,ist nur mit 3200Mhz oder übersehe ich da was was deiner hat, was der G.Skill nicht hat?

Gehäuse bin ich noch am überlegen. Ich bevorzuge etwas schlichtes, was gut aussieht  Und evtl nen kleineres gehäuse, wenn dort dann die GPU  usw noch reinpasst? Sonst halt irgendetwas in Richtung gehäuse https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Sichtfenster-Midi-Tower-ohne-Net_1015324.html Nur in günstiger als 100€


----------



## xCJay (28. Juli 2017)

Der GSkill ist Single Ranked, was langsamer ist als nen 2666Mhz Dual Ranked RAM. Dazu wird er nicht mit 3200Mhz auf dem Board laufen, sondern nur mit 2666Mhz, was ihn dann noch langsamer macht. Auf gar keinen Fall kaufen. Mehr MHz ist nicht schneller! 

Klein und schlicht zum Beispiel das Cooler Master N200. Dann brauchste aber nen µATX Board. ASRock B350M Pro4 zum Beispiel.


----------



## Bene21a (28. Juli 2017)

Das mit Single Ranked und Dual Ranked habe ich doch dann falsch verstanden. Das Dual Ranked besser als Single Ranked ist, ist mir klar jedoch steht doch dort in der Beschreibung Dual Kit - also 2x 8GB und das wäre doch Dual Ranked oder ist das noch einmal ein Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2017)

Bene21a schrieb:


> Das mit Single Ranked und Dual Ranked habe ich doch dann falsch verstanden. Das Dual Ranked besser als Single Ranked ist, ist mir klar jedoch steht doch dort in der Beschreibung Dual Kit - also 2x 8GB und das wäre doch Dual Ranked oder ist das noch einmal ein Unterschied?


 "Dual Ranked" würde in den technischen Daten stehen, steht aber nicht immer dabei. Das, was ich verlinkt hatte, ist Dual Rank. Das "Dual KIT" bei der Produktbeschreibung meint nur "zwei Stück". 

und das N200 ist okay, aber das hat nur 1x USB 3.0 - da kann es sein, dass das kein Stecker ist, der auf die Onboard-3.0-Buchsen passt, sondern du musst ein Kabel durchs Gehäuse führen und einen USB3.0-Anschluss hinten am Mainboard "klauen". Das KANN sein, ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dem Gehäuse ist. 

Du könntest auch zb das Sharkoon S25-V nehmen, das ist zwar höher, aber das hat 2x 3.0 und auch schon 2 Lüfter dabei, für den preis von ca 40€ ist es auch echt gut. Oder das Cooler Master N400 für ca 55€. Oder noch recht neu, aber soll auch gut sein: das Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 5 für ca 45€, das ist nicht ganz so schlicht, sieht aber auch nicht "verspielt" aus.


----------



## xCJay (29. Juli 2017)

Das hier ist zum Beispiel Dual Ranked:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013VODW5G?creative=165953&creativeASIN=B013VODW5G&&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
Dual Chanel sind nur 2 Module. Das ist etwas anderes.

Das N200 hat einen richtigen internen Stecker, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Das N400 und S25 ist gut, aber halt wieder etwas größer. Da muss der TE wissen was er haben möchte.


----------

